# kernel panic unable to mount vfs after shutdown

## jungec

My reiser /  root partition is /dev/hda3 problem is after I shutdown the system is unable to remount the root.  I am dumbfounded.  System functions perfectly when I do a reboot.  In order to get back into my system after a shutdown I must boot into the gentoo basic live cd.  I am wondering if I forgot an all important kernel option.  Please let me know.  I have seen this same issue elsewhere on the web but was unable to come to a resolution.  Please help this Stage 1 er resolve his last issue.

here is the apporpriate dmesg stuf

```

dmesg | grep hda

ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

hda: Maxtor 5T040H4, ATA DISK drive

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 80043264 sectors (40982 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4982/255/63, UDMA(100)

dmesg | grep ide

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,3)) ...

for (ide0(3,3))

ide0(3,3):Using r5 hash to sort names
```

Last edited by jungec on Thu Dec 18, 2003 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dice

Do you have your root partition correctly configured in /etc/lilo.conf and /etc/fstab ?

----------

## jungec

I think so.  I am using Grub.  here is my grub.conf file.

```

#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

 

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 10

 

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

 

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

#test to see if stops the onscreen garbage

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash/xpm.gz

 

# For booting GNU/Hurd

title  Gentoo

root   (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768
```

Last edited by jungec on Fri Dec 19, 2003 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jungec

*bump*

----------

## monotux

"unable to mount root filesystem".

are you sure that you did compile in reiserfs-support into your kernel?

I think that is where the problem lies.

----------

## jungec

Yes I compiled in reiser support.

as I said earlier I can boot up fine after rebooting only shutdown gives me problems.

Please advise How I can troubleshoot this.

Thanks

----------

## jungec

*bump*  :Question: 

----------

## cpdsaorg

i have a thinkpad 570e.

when i use "shutdown -r now; exit" it freezes when it tries to come back up with kernel panic 

When i cold boot it it works fine.

(same thing happened in RH9)

----------

## jungec

*bump*

----------

## jungec

here is a pic of my boot up screen

[img:65c2e524e6]http://www.junge.us/hostedfiles/panic.JPG[/img:65c2e524e6]Last edited by jungec on Thu Dec 25, 2003 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zeek

You probably are missing the correct IDE driver in the kernel.

Boot from the LiveCD, do a "lspci" to see what IDE interface your system uses.  Add what you see in the appropriate section in the kernel config.

HTH!

----------

## jungec

Thanks for  the suggestion although it bore no fruit.  The lspci's are exactly the same.

Any other suggestions Would greatly be appreciated.  

pcidump = lspci  in my gentoo installation

pcilive = lspci from the live cd. 

```
gentoo tmp # diff pcidump pcilive

```

yeilds nothing 

```

gentoo tmp # more pcidump

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]

```

```
gentoo tmp # more pcilive

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]

```

----------

## jungec

*BUMP*

----------

## zeek

 *jungec wrote:*   

> Thanks for  the suggestion although it bore no fruit.  The lspci's are exactly the same.
> 
> 

 

As they should be, it is a list of the installed hardware in the machine.

You do _not_ need support for a device in the kernel for it to show up correctly in the lspci output.  IOW, an unsupported device will show up in the lspci output.

```

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

```

Go back to your kernel setup and make sure you have VIA82CXX support directly into the kernel (not module).  If not, add it and recompile.

Hope that works!

----------

## jungec

well no dice I thought i had it in my kernel but doublechecked by making sure in the config and then recompiling.  Still getting the same error.

Any other Suggestions

Any brainstorms are welcome.

----------

## gen2newB

are you sure you are mounting the boot partition when you compile the kernel and copy it over? That is a common problem ppl neglect to do. Also, if you did in fact copy the kernel over, did you have grub.conf point to the correct kernel file?

----------

## jungec

yes I always 

```
mount /boot
```

and my kernel I always name as bzImage which is what grub.conf is always pointed to.  Also I double check the date on the kenel to make sure I got it copied over properly.  I wish it were this easy but not so.

----------

## gen2newB

try doing this 

```

make mrproper

```

and then rebuild the kernel. If could be something with your .config file for the kernel borking things up. I know when i was having trouble with somethin in the kernel, i did that and tried again and everything was A OK.

----------

## jungec

did this.... Unfortunatly I am still getting the same error same error  :Question: 

----------

## jungec

*bump* still having the same issue any suggestions?  :Sad: 

----------

## jungec

*bump*  no more ideas????  :Mad: 

----------

## cluster one

I have a Thinkpad 390E, and fixed this same problem by specifying the hard drive parameters in my grub.conf. Check http://www.slackware.org/do_faq.php?faq=installation#6, it gives you the idea. You can find those numbers by going 

```
#cfdisk
```

 and it says right at the top. Then, change the kernel line in your grub.conf to 

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318 hd=cylinders.heads,sectors
```

Then reboot, and it should work!

----------

## cpdsaorg

I tried your suggestion and got:

```
RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0

VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or hda3

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hda3
```

but on cold boot it works fine.

is it possible if i move my root partition to hda2 and my swap to hda3 and my home to hda4 and leave my boot at hda1 my problem will be soved because root is closer to the start of the drive??

Also, i get:

```
RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0
```

after cold booting too. so that error message happens in both warm and cold boot.

----------

## phok

 :Confused:  I used to have a problem like this on RedHat 9 (which has been recently replaced by Gentoo), whenever I tried to boot into a newly compiled custom kernel.  It threw an error something like 

```
Kernel Panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on 00:00
```

  As it turns out, I didn't know that I needed to enable initrd support during the kernel config.  Do you have it enabled? That might solve your problems.  Good luck!   :Wink: 

----------

## cpdsaorg

Initial RAM Disk (initrd) support is already compiled into my kernel   :Confused: 

----------

